# My personal project



## STORIA (May 29, 2013)

Hello everyone and sorry for my English. I write from Italy and I know little English.  :redface:
sorry for the google translator
I would like to ask a question. Do you know a manufacturer of pen kit in addition to Dyacom?
I would like to create my personal project. What do you recommend? Who can carry out this project?

thank's
federico


----------



## Monty (May 29, 2013)

First off, welcome to IAP. If you haven't already, be sure to check out the library for lots of  helpful info.
The only other source of pen kits that I know that sells direct to the consumer is Rizheng.
You will need to sign up with them to be able to access their site.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 29, 2013)

STORIA said:


> Hello everyone and sorry for my English. I write from Italy and I know little English.  :redface:
> sorry for the google translator
> I would like to ask a question. Do you know a manufacturer of pen kit in addition to Dyacom?
> I would like to create my personal project. What do you recommend? Who can carry out this project?
> ...




Benvenute Federico.

Penn State, CSUSA and Berea are the big "three" that manufacture/distribute pen kits in the USA. We also have a few distributors in Canada (Coulombe, William Woodwrite). If I may be able to assist you, I will lend a helping hand.

A paisano originally from Calabria.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 29, 2013)

Federico, I should also mention that Mr. Mike Redburn here at IAP provides some custom pen components that may be useful in your quest to make a special pen project.

His site is Silver Pen Parts

I suggested this given that Federico is looking for someone who may assist him in manufacturing his own exclusive pen kits/components. As you well know, Dayacom and the like have very high minimums for anyone trying to enter in this segment of the market. If there is anyone that you can suggest who may be of assistance to Federico, your input is greatly appreciated. Ideas and brainstorming are very welcomed. Thanks for your suggestion(s).


----------

